# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - taskbar = shirit detyrash

## edspace

> Taskbar => Shirit detyrash





> Taskbar => Segment Detyrash



Shirit Detyrash. Ky është përkthimi i Windows në Shqip.

----------

